# DMR trailblade 20mm fork...whos got em'???



## Mr. Bil (Jan 23, 2004)

i want to go ridgid on my TOP and am looking at the DMR trailblade20mm. I dont want to change wheels and its about the only 20mm ridgid fork i can find available. the only problem is most sites list it as having an axle to crown height of 428mm this would make it almost 2.5" shorther than my argyle 409!! I cant have that! i like my angles just the way they are. any one out there riding one of these now car to measure the axle to crown height for me. I hate to drop $150 bucks on a fork and not be able to use it.
thanks!


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

what is the A2C on a argyle?


----------



## Mr. Bil (Jan 23, 2004)

*about 490mm*



climbingbubba said:


> what is the A2C on a argyle?


mine measures about 49cm give or take a mm or two. its still in its 100mm mode.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

I am looking at the identiti fork and this one for my my USB Molly.

Get yourself a 3" rise bar like the FBM or Black Market Bada Bing.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

491mm per Rock Shox is the a2c height.

It'll make the bike very responsive, this may be good or not, that's up to you to decide.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Funn Stiffy is similar... 20MM with suspension corrected a2c.
I'm toying with the idea of trying one myself....


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

Mr. Bil said:


> the only problem is most sites list it as having an axle to crown height of 428mm this would make it almost 2.5" shorther than my argyle 409!!


Someone asked me for measurements for the DMR TBII i'm selling, so I took this pic:










Thanks,
RIch


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

East Bay Rich said:


> Someone asked me for measurements for the DMR TBII i'm selling, so I took this pic:


Where is the other end of the tape? At the crown race?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Axis said:


> I am looking at the identiti fork and this one for my my USB Molly.
> 
> Get yourself a 3" rise bar like the FBM or Black Market Bada Bing.


That may fix you're hunched over back... But that doesn't solve the problems that he is describing. He doesn't to change the actual geometry of the bike, by lowering the HT, this makes the HT angle steeper, as well as lowers the BB. He wants to go rigid while keeping the same, or very similar angles.


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> Where is the other end of the tape? At the crown race?


Yes, the other end is at the crown race. I'd give it +/- 1 or 2 mm since I used a cheapy tape measure. I ended up using a Dremel to make more space for the bolt head on the front of the fork- the bolts that clamp down on the axel were rubbing up on the front drop-out piece when I got it new. Also, I had some side-to-side play from my AtomLab hub moving 1/2 a mm on the axel. That was solved by using a washer w/ a 21 mm inside diameter that allowed the fork to clamp tighter on the axel. Alternatively, I could have filed down the axel by 1/2 a mm, but I didn't want to f' wid it too much. Anyone ever have to do these mods, too?

Yes, I'm selling the fork and disclosing info that doesn't necessarily benefit the seller, but I believe in good seller/buyer kharma : )

-ebR


----------



## Mr. Bil (Jan 23, 2004)

*funn stiffy fork*



sittingduck said:


> Funn Stiffy is similar... 20MM with suspension corrected a2c.
> I'm toying with the idea of trying one myself....


I dont think funn makes the stiffy fork anymore. It does have a taller axle to crown. anyone know where to get one?

putting a hi rise bar on would solve the lowered front problem, but add to the geometry problem which Is what I dont want. anyone know of other 20mm rigid front forks? ive seen identiti, funn, and DMR.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

DMR trailblade A2C is 440mm


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i have one i may be trying to get rid of pretty soon, pm me if you are interested


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks Rich!!!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i hope yours lasts longer than the homie joes. about an hour old, only the left end of the axle clipped a sub-box, no tire contact, not even close to a direct head on....


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Ouch! I did bail out on a double today, and the bike landed on the front wheel after flying a ways.... had to re-position my bars, but other than that all is good.


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

Mine is holding up OK. I case and overshoot like crazy.Mine is newer... Maybe the newer ones are beefed up a bit?


----------



## j2thec (May 5, 2007)

^Nice wormtown!


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

The Identiti needs a 14mm axle but you can get a converter which will allow 20mm thru-axles, which means you can even run pegs!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks for that pic sittingduck as i have a trailblade on order for my STP...

Ive also got some static hi-top riser bars coming.

what bars aare you running in that pic... they lok like s&m or something


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Yep, S&M cruiser bars. I robbed them off of my cruiser.  They feel pretty tall, but they are about the same height as most people's bars with 100mm forks and riser bars. (a little under 40" from the floor to the center of the grips)


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah... really, you could get the same rise with a 2" riser bar, your stem not flipped and spacers below it.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I think the S&Ms will hold up a lot better than most mtb riser bars too.... they are burly.
I just put my old bars on my old fork, and the new setup is only an inch and a half higher!
I love the feel of the bike now, it's like I'm IN the bike, not ON it.


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> Thanks Rich!!!


No prob dude! Rigid was too hardcore for me- I'm getting old and meh back ain't what it used to be. Plus, it was a bit of an impulse purchase for me. Enjoy!

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yes but it must be hella twitchy... look at the difference at where the crown of the fork is.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

It's a little steeper, but still well within reason. Maybe one degree. I actually prefer a steeper HA.


----------

